# Amul's comedy ads. { Part VII}



## Rockstar11 (Mar 24, 2009)

Amul butter places ads on various current affairs and film with great sense of humor.
Here are some and guess which ads are related to which film or news. 
{ Part VII}   enjoy...... *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/69.gif

*g.imagehost.org/0012/amul_part_7.jpg

*f.imagehost.org/0050/amul_part_7_2.jpg

*f.imagehost.org/0365/amul_part_7_3.jpg

*f.imagehost.org/0503/amul_part_7_4.jpg

*f.imagehost.org/0191/amul_part_7_5.jpg

*f.imagehost.org/0617/amul_part_7_6.jpg

*g.imagehost.org/0724/amul_part_7_7.jpg

AMUL ON!! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/77.gif

{ Part I } *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74735

{ Part II } *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74899

{ Part III } *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=75115

{ Part IV } *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=686172#post686172

{ Part V} *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=79129

{ Part VI} *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=91617&highlight=Amul's


----------



## azzu (Mar 24, 2009)

nice 
not too hilarious but good


----------



## apoorva84 (Mar 24, 2009)

all these can be accessed here: *www.amul.com/hits.html


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 24, 2009)

Cool.


----------



## Coool (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## shaunak (Mar 24, 2009)

Super Cool!

AFAIK: This is THE longest running ad series in the world!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^


----------



## mrintech (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 25, 2009)

Lagta hai yeh Rockstar ne agency li hui hai Amul comedy ads ki.Sab jagah yehi post karta phir raha hai?


----------



## mrintech (Mar 25, 2009)

Where are the other Parts apart from *Part I and this one*????


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 25, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Lagta hai yeh Rockstar ne agency li hui hai Amul comedy ads ki.Sab jagah yehi post karta phir raha hai?



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/19.gif
*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif



mrintech said:


> Where are the other Parts apart from *Part I and this one*????



okk done. 
enjoy! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## mrintech (Mar 25, 2009)

Rockstar11 said:


> okk done.
> enjoy!



Kewl *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 25, 2009)

^^ thanks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/16.gif


----------

